

Radius announces $50M round of funding - ninjoah
http://venturebeat.com/2015/07/29/predictive-marketer-radius-lands-50m-so-companies-can-optimize-for-the-world-they-want/

======
loutfih
[http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2015/07/29/salesforce-
ve...](http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2015/07/29/salesforce-ventures-
joins-in-latest-50-million-round-for-radius-intelligence/)

WSJ article on the matter

------
agnewman95
[http://radius.com/2015/07/29/radius-establishes-
philanthropi...](http://radius.com/2015/07/29/radius-establishes-
philanthropic-initiative-and-raises-50mm-from-founders-fund-and-salesforce-
ventures/)

------
blueconcept
Nice, I'm glad to see the company that brings more value is getting some nice
funding.

------
cwomack
Great value rating for a great up and coming company!

------
DallasHogensen
Great company doing awesome things.

------
josephpayne
The next Marketo.

These guys are doing great.

------
grantjsi
Cool

------
jaykooler
Awesome!

